# Growth on stomach?



## Kriszh2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello,

We are house sitting a dog and were wondering what this growth could be and if it's dangerous. The dog is about 9-10 years old. We have had him for a couple months and it has gotten bigger since we've had him. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's most likely not cancerous, but it should probably be removed---it may be uncomfortable for him, and could start bleeding and cause an infection if anything scraped it. He should have a vet look at it so you can discuss options. I hope the owner left provisions for vet visits!


----------

